
Heat Records Shatter as a Monster El Nino Gathers Strength - Daishiman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-11-18/heat-records-shatter-as-a-monster-el-nino-gathers-strength
======
justintocci
I'm confused. I know we're supposed to believe in warming but isolated data
points are logically insufficient. Articles like this that selectively show
interesting data points without giving a broader picture actually hurt the
cause.

In the news lately we've seen record south pole ice extent and lots of cold
records in the southern hemisphere. It makes sense that if the southern
hemisphere is cooler there will be fewer cold records because there's a lot
less land mass. Lets get some data that points out how the northern hemisphere
is getting hotter faster than the southern hemisphere is cooling.

By displaying a more world relevant dataset you could more logically support
the global trend theory.

